# East West Harbor bass..news?



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Last Cedar point trip was great when I took some of your advice and went to Shelby street. The smallies that day were hot but the largemouths were not so no Sandusky bay this time.

I'm coming up Saturday to hit east or west. How is the fishing overall?


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Been little tougher than normal but still plenty of smaller fish eating.. Sunday is a GLLS event out of West Harbor so will have extra bass boats on Saturday and not much info sharing..


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

perfcetion said:


> Been little tougher than normal but still plenty of smaller fish eating.. Sunday is a GLLS event out of West Harbor so will have extra bass boats on Saturday and not much info sharing..


I'm looking at East harbor myself. Thats a bummer on the tourney. I run into them all the time down here now up there? How many boats they expect? The way I look at it even a slow day from what I heard is better on the harbors than the inland lakes down here.
Do you think the bay is fishing any good?


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Well that stinks. I was hoping to head up that way this weekend too. Don't like getting in the middle of a tourney. Any way to find out if there is any tourney using Shelby st in the bay this weekend?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

TAG24 said:


> Well that stinks. I was hoping to head up that way this weekend too. Don't like getting in the middle of a tourney. Any way to find out if there is any tourney using Shelby st in the bay this weekend?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea it does but I'm going Saturday and the tourney is Sunday. Maybe pressure but it should be just practice on Saturday half day for most of them. I thought about Shelby street but if it were not for the smallies that day in July the largemouth were few and far between for me.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I was planning to go Sat late afternoon, fish till dark, then stay over in the campground. Tourney guys should be done before I get there. Question is where to go Sun am. Previous post said tourney was out of west harbor. Does anyone know if a tournament will also be using shelby st launch in sandusky on sunday morning?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

The GLLS tournament is this Sunday out of West Harbor,they can draw as many as 40 boats.As far as I know there's no tournaments this weekend at Shelby Street.Next weekend there's an ABA event on Saturday and Sunday as well as a CFB tournament on Sunday all out of Shelby Street.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

TAG24 said:


> I was planning to go Sat late afternoon, fish till dark, then stay over in the campground. Tourney guys should be done before I get there. Question is where to go Sun am. Previous post said tourney was out of west harbor. Does anyone know if a tournament will also be using shelby st launch in sandusky on sunday morning?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


go out of west both days but sunday u need to launch ur boat about 5-530am before they even get there...dont show up at 6 and try...

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll be using the ramp at east harbor st park, so no issues there. I may drive over to shelby st and fish the bay on sunday morning though. I'll get started before 5:30 either way.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

looks like the wind is gonna take the fun out of fishing up there this weekend might wanna reschedule ur trip...


Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Im gonna be bassin east harbor in the morning, will post how the day went.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

How is the wind gonna mess it up?? Doesn't look to bad to what I can find?? GLLS will draw close to 50 likely..


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

sustained winds of 14-17 & gust of up tp 25 on the lake in a bass boat kinda takes the fun out of fishing for me.

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I've read three forecasts for Lake Erie on Saturday and Sunday,I don't see any weather problems at all.1'-2' waves on Saturday and 2' or less on Sunday.I checked near shore and offshore with NWS,NOAA and with Isurf.I would have no problem with running my 19' bass boat from Mazurik out to Peele with weather like that.I'll head out 1'-3',2'-4' but nothing more than that.If you don't like running bass boats in three footers perhaps it's best you fish inland lakes.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

well yes Sir!

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Ya I didn't see any big winds forecasted anywhere either thats why I asked.. I normally fish the GLLS but think I may go up to the camper and put the big boat in and do some Perching..


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Weather has been unpredictable. I'll make go no-go call sat. Morning. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

best of luck pls post a report on the hogs u catch..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Had a 40 -50 fish day today....found some fish and worked the crap out of them... worms/ shallow cranks/ spinners. alot of bass guys out there pre-fishing a tourney, we found a good spot and stayed with it, left and came back to it 2 hours later and slammed them again.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

rizzman said:


> Had a 40 -50 fish day today....found some fish and worked the crap out of them... worms/ shallow cranks/ spinners. alot of bass guys out there pre-fishing a tourney, we found a good spot and stayed with it, left and came back to it 2 hours later and slammed them again.


I'm guessing you were in the harbors? I'm headed up there tomorrow . I will stay in the bay to keep away from the tourney there this weekend.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Bassbully, did you fish the bay yesterday? How was it? I'm heading up there this afternoon.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wind killed my Saturday trip. Put in at Shelby street got on e good largemouth before it was just to rough. Went to east harbor again tough but caught enough to make a decent day out of it. Did you hit the bay?


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I got to the ramp around 3:30. The wind was tough but the waves were not bad. Fishing was slow and didn't get a bite for hours. Finally caught a couple nice LM before my trolling battery had enough. I was planning to stay out late with the full moon, but I was done by 8:00. My least productive day ever at Erie. I'm not discouraged though, I've had some really awsome days too.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Took just shy of 20# to win the GLLS event Sunday..


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

TAG24 said:


> I got to the ramp around 3:30. The wind was tough but the waves were not bad. Fishing was slow and didn't get a bite for hours. Finally caught a couple nice LM before my trolling battery had enough. I was planning to stay out late with the full moon, but I was done by 8:00. My least productive day ever at Erie. I'm not discouraged though, I've had some really awsome days too.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sounds like how it was for me. The wind was not as bad on Sunday but Saturday it was hell for small boats. add the big boats blowing around and it was dangerous in the bay.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

perfcetion said:


> Took just shy of 20# to win the GLLS event Sunday..


Good bag. I can believe it. After fishing East harbor for a few hours Saturday that place was nice with allot of fish.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

would have been nice if someone wud have tried to warn you about the wind early in this thread

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

avantifishski said:


> would have been nice if someone wud have tried to warn you about the wind early in this thread
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I saw your post this week and yes you were right. I had to go anyhow since I was taking the family to Cedar point and I always hit the water fishing.

It was a bummer with the wind but I did learn allot and had a nice time.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

We got 4th at tourney couple guys from down this way won it I believe with 18.95, we had 17.03 and a 5.53 biggn had a blast


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

puregreen said:


> We got 4th at tourney couple guys from down this way won it I believe with 18.95, we had 17.03 and a 5.53 biggn had a blast


Was it won in east or west? Or which had more tourney pressure?


----------



## ranger619 (Jul 11, 2013)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I've read three forecasts for Lake Erie on Saturday and Sunday,I don't see any weather problems at all.1'-2' waves on Saturday and 2' or less on Sunday.I checked near shore and offshore with NWS,NOAA and with Isurf.I would have no problem with running my 19' bass boat from Mazurik out to Peele with weather like that.I'll head out 1'-3',2'-4' but nothing more than that.If you don't like running bass boats in three footers perhaps it's best you fish inland lakes.


I suggest you rely more on buoy weather.com. There is a phone app as well. Over the years NOAA is too unreliable but I found the above site to be excellent! At least 50% of the time NOAA is wrong


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Sunday I fished in a tournament out of the Detroit River and I and several others ran from Elizabeth Park on the Detroit River to Pelee Island and back roughly 70+ miles round trip in bass boats.I never had any problems,and didn't hear that any others from both tournaments held that day did either.The forecasts I checked were pretty accurate SSE winds most of the day at about 5-7,the waves (after getting out of the mouth area which is always dicey)were 1'-3' all day.It's always the same thing as far as advice,only do what you yourself feel comfortable with.If somebody asks me my opinion on whether they should go out I can only answer what I would do and anything from 2'-4' waves on down is a go for me.As far as what reporting agency is the best,I think they all suck period! You can check 5 different ones and all five will have something totally different than the others.The only true way to know is to go and check it out for yourself,I've heard them say there was going to be 3'-5's all day and the lake was flat as glass,and I've heard them predict 1' or less all day then drive up there and have it look like a hurricane.If you read many of my posts regarding Lake Erie I always say if the weather is nice go ahead and go but keep an eye to the sky and be aware of the wind direction.I've been in bass boats with some guys that make you feel when you're in three footers you're on death's doorstep and I've been in six footers with guys that I didn't feel the least bit worried.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

avantifishski said:


> would have been nice if someone wud have tried to warn you about the wind early in this thread
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I did reply "thanks for the heads up" earlier. That and the tourney are reasons why I didn't spend 2 days at the state park. If I would have caught a few more fish on Sunday afternoon in the bay, I would say I had a great day. Can't win 'em all though. Still better than not fishing at all. Thanks again for the heads up on weather. It was appreciated.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Was it won in east or west? Or which had more tourney pressure?


Both had pressure not gonna say where at


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

puregreen said:


> Both had pressure not gonna say where at


do the rules allow you to leave the harbors?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

avantifishski said:


> do the rules allow you to leave the harbors?


Yes it does


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

The rules of Great Lakes largemouth series allow teams to fish ALL of Lake Erie. You can fish harbors bays or main lake. Don't have to go far to find fish


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Was it won in east or west? Or which had more tourney pressure?


My money would be on East harbor, but I guess it's a big secret....LOL


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

18lbs ish cought in the harbor in middle of august gotta say thats pretty dam good!!

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

The bags get bigger every tournament, but perhaps mor impressive is a 6lb big bass the last two tournaments, the largemouth fishery may rival the smallmouth in a few years.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Yes that 6lber was awesome we brought a 5.53 to the scale thought we had it. Next weeks forcast sucks how it get nicer and weather man is wrong


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

rizzman said:


> My money would be on East harbor, but I guess it's a big secret....LOL


A lot of guys run to Sandusky bay also. Killer bass fishing in there. 90 percent of the guys do go to east harbor though.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

bay seems rough at times

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm probably on my last lake erie trip for the season. Staying at east harbor st park. Tonight was windy and a little rough on the main lake. I did manage to catch a 4lb+ LM and a handful of 2 to 3lb'ers. Saw a few other bass boats fishing inside the harbor. I did not witness any catches. I have high hopes for tomorrow. Should be calm and sunny on the am.








Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm heading up in the morning. The wave forecast looks good. Hopefully the lake cooperates! If any one has any info on the smallies it would be appreciated. We're going to start out around Kelly's and see how the day goes.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Getting conflicting wind reports but both look like out of the North which would be Ruff goin.

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, Sunday am was not happening on the main lake for me in a bass boat. Wind and waves were more than the night before. Fished around in the harbor for a couple hours but packed it in early. I did catch a couple nice LM, but disappointed I couldn't fish the lake.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

what kind of water temps did you have in the harbor?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah I fished a bass tournament out of Sandusky Bay yesterday.I went out to East Sister,Hen and Pelee Islands all in Canadian waters in a 19' bass boat.From blast off at 7:00am until about noon the lake was pretty rough but it calmed down nicely for the ride back in the afternoon.Top three teams all had over 21lbs,but then everybody fishes Pelee mainly I haven't heard much going on with the smallmouth on the Ohio side.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was there Sunday also. We decided to stay around the harbors in the morning. Caught a bunch of large mouth. About mid day the lake calmed down enough and we headed toward the islands. Caught a few smallies here and there nothing to brag about. 1 of these days I'm gonna make the trip to Pelee.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

avantifishski said:


> what kind of water temps did you have in the harbor?
> 
> Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I had sunday anywhere from 74 to 80


----------



## speck662 (Aug 10, 2008)

Where are people getting small mouth out of shelby st? I always LM fish and can not figure this small mouth fishing out. Please help a newbie. I am always looking to go out to and have an extra seat.
Thanks


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

have not caught any smallmouth inside harbors....gotta go main lake i'd say

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I have caught many smallys in the spring in the harbors. Don't have to go far out on lake to get them either


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

i hope to get on some green fish in this short fall coming up..


----------

